
CoeLux: Artificial Sunlight That's Real Enough to Trick Your Camera and Brain - mmastrac
http://petapixel.com/2015/02/09/coelux-artificial-sunlight-thats-good-enough-fool-cameras-brain/
======
sonium
Sadly they write little substantial about the internal construction principle
so I'm making an educated guess:

Based on the pictures one can see that relatively hard shadows are created as
expected by a point-like light source (like a far away sun). Also in the movie
it can be seen that the 'sun' moves with the camera when the camera moves.

The hard shadows would be created if all light emitting the 'window' are
almost parallel, which would require some kind of optics. So I'm guessing that
the 'skylight' is made of a slightly curved backside supporting a large number
of white LEDs. Each LED then would have a small lense so that all light is
emitted within a very narrow angle. The slight curvature of the backside would
then lead to the apparent movement of the light-source if the camera moves.
(Because one would look into the opening angle of a different portion of the
LEDs)

The blue color itself is a layer of nano-particles leading imitating Rayleigh
scattering of the atmosphere.

------
chrisbennet
More info in this June 2014 article: [http://www.gizmag.com/coelux-
skylight/32469/](http://www.gizmag.com/coelux-skylight/32469/)

------
dogma1138
Very nice but I have a feeling that this will have mid 4 figures price tag
attached to it if not higher.

~~~
calebm
"CoeLux currently costs £40,000 (~$61,000) to buy and up to £5,000 (~$7,600)
for installation."

~~~
dogma1138
Missed that and jesus christ that's high i would've guessed around 10k
including install but damn.

